# Long 460 Hydraulics



## jeff voorhies

I am considering replacing my 5.75GPM Hydraulic Pump with a new one as my hydraulics are very sluggish and slow. I have found a replacement at a good price but it is 13 or 14 GPM. Much more that the original pump. Can this be done or do I need to stick with the original GMPs? Thank You


----------



## NathanLanning

Hello Jeff
If you add a pump with a higher pressure you could possibly plow the seals out of the system 

Thanks Nathan


----------



## jeff voorhies

Nathan thank you for your reply. I solved my hydraulic problem with a new pump. Works great now. You are correct about not going to a larger pump as my brother-in-law is a mechanical engineer and like you he said to stay with the same size pump to avoid further problems which I did. Thanks Again for the response as it is appreciated. Jeff


----------



## bobm439

I have a hydraulic leak behind the spring return on the remote valve. I was told to carefully remove the backing plate and replace the O ring. I did not see an O ring. Just the shaft protruding for the spring retained. Can anyone help?


----------

